# how many hours do you work



## Sschell

I did a search and could not find a previous topic on this..

personally I am in the 41-50 hour category (typ)

It would be interesting if we could corellate this to pay scale and dicipline, but I'm not smart enough to know how to do that...


----------



## Polysloman

sschellhase said:


> I did a search and could not find a previous topic on this..
> personally I am in the 41-50 hour category (typ)



Same here I work longer to get more done, stay employed and a bonus. I'm willing to more on weekends but my lady and six year old girl won't let me.


----------



## snickerd3

There was a poll like this a ways back...maybe it didn't make the move.

How many hours you work? 37.5, sometime more when traveling but that is usually paid as comp time

How many hours do you really work? 37.5

For how many hours do you get paid? 37.5


----------



## Dark Knight

Maybe we should re-make the poll and ask

How many hours you work?

How many hours do you really work?

For how many hours do you get paid?


----------



## Guest

^^^ That's a good idea

*How many hours you work?* ~50 hrs per week depending on travel schedule

*How many hours do you really work?* 40 hrs per week contracted (limited comp time available for OT)

*For how many hours do you get paid?* Strictly 40 hrs per week

JR


----------



## udpolo15

*How many hours you work?* - 40 - 50

*How many hours do you really work?~40 hr*. i am probably about 90% efficient when I have work to do

*For how many hours do you get paid?* 40, but they say bonuses will make up for it. this year will be a test to that. i billed about 2100 and another 400 of overhead hours. if my bonus isn't substantially higher than in years past, I'll know it is bs.


----------



## TouchDown

How many hours you work? - 45 - 50 - NOT including the computer time on weekends, if that... then probably close to 55

How many hours do you really work? ~45, I do have some social interactions at work to break the tension... I'm not 100% focused all the time.

For how many hours do you get paid? we don't do billable hours. I am strictly salaried. My boss says his expectation is 45 hours per week. On top of that, I'm on call (with pager) 24x7. I'm on required response to plant emergencies 1 weekend every 2 months on a rotation.


----------



## jfusilloPE

*How many hours you work?* ~ I am typically at the office about 50 hours per week, but I answer alot of e-mails from home in the later hours of the day...so I work between 50 - 55. If you add in the teaching (3 nights per week this semester), I am at about 65.

*How many hours do you really work?* ~ That is a very loaded question...I probably put about a 90% effort into my day, so about 45 - 50 before teaching (I put 100% into that)

*For how many hours do you get paid? * ~ Salary at the office, but we do get comp time. Teaching is contracted, so I get paid by the semester hour per class.


----------



## bigray76

How many hours you work? - My hours vary week to week... some weeks it is 40, some weeks it is 70; more often than not I am in the 51 - 60 range.

How many hours do you really work? Other than the time I am online here, I am working all the time. I probably make up for my down time at work (water cooler, EB.com, etc.) with all of the calls I take on my cell and checking my email from home.

For how many hours do you get paid? We are salaried, but technically my pay stub shows 40 hours a week. Most of my work is not billable anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## ktulu

How many hours do you work? Depending on whether I am in the office or in the field, this varies, but I average 40-45 hours a week.

How many hours do you really work? I'm in the same boat with Ray on this one. I do a bit of email checking, etc from home, so I really work close to 40-45 hours oer week.

For how many hours do you get paid? I get paid for 40 hours, but accrue comp time after 48 hours worked per week.

ktulu


----------



## roadmonkey

*How many hours you work?* 45 hrs

*How many hours do you really work?* Maybe 40, but is it really work if you are thinking of something else?

*For how many hours do you get paid?* 45 hrs


----------



## z06dustin

At work: 40

At school: 30


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I would say that 90% of us fall into the "I'm insane!" category...but not because of the number of hours we put in at work.


----------



## Santiagj

I try to work a 42-43 hour week. I don't get paid OT or recieve comptime. I just do it because its just a little bit of effort that shows during my performance reviews.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Peter Gibbons: Well, I generally come in at least fifteen minutes late, ah, I use the side door - that way Lumbergh can't see me, heh heh - and, uh, after that I just sorta space out for about an hour.

Bob Porter: Da-uh? Space out?

Peter Gibbons: Yeah, I just stare at my desk; but it looks like I'm working. I do that for probably another hour after lunch, too. I'd say in a given week I probably only do about fifteen minutes of real, actual, work.


----------



## jeb6294

I'm not sure which one I'm supposed to pick....

I'm Gov't so normally during the week it is strictly 40 hours. Last time I was out on a project it was 13 straight 10-hour days with every other Sunday off so I was doing 65 hours a week. The *standard* week if/when I get deployed is 65 hours a week (10-hrs Sat thru Thur and 5-hrs on Fri) but, from what I hear, it tends to be even more than that.

*How many hours do I really work?* Like I said. I'm Gov't.... :dancingnaughty:


----------



## ALBin517

VTEnviro said:


> Peter Gibbons: Well, I generally come in at least fifteen minutes late, ah, I use the side door - that way Lumbergh can't see me, heh heh - and, uh, after that I just sorta space out for about an hour.
> Bob Porter: Da-uh? Space out?
> 
> Peter Gibbons: Yeah, I just stare at my desk; but it looks like I'm working. I do that for probably another hour after lunch, too. I'd say in a given week I probably only do about fifteen minutes of real, actual work.



I was waiting for that response.


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr

In indsutry it was about 60 hrs, but I saw the light and took a govy job, not its 40.....period! :bananapowerslide:


----------



## jeb6294

PA_Mining_Engr said:


> In indsutry it was about 60 hrs, but I saw the light and took a govy job, not its 40.....period! :bananapowerslide:


I suppose I should specify...any time I have over 40 hours is overtime which is a little odd with the Gov't. For anyone below a GS-10/Step 1 you get time-and-a-half. For people who are higher than a GS-10/Step 1 your OT is calculated as 1.5 times the hourly rate for a GS-10/Step 1. That is what my OT rate will be until the day that I move up to a GS-12/Step 6 at which point my regular hourly rate will be higher than the 1.5x GS-10 rate so my OT will be my regular hourly rate. I have no idea where they came up with that, but that's what it is.

Considering I've got a few Engineering friends in Cincy who are expected to work 50-60 hours a week but are only allowed to bill for 40, I'm not going to complain.

In addition to my regular OT, on holidays you also get 2x your hourly rate for regular hours and a 25% bonus for regular hours on Sundays. That'll be big when I'm overseas and you're working every Sunday and probably every holiday.


----------



## Dexman PE

jeb6294 said:


> I suppose I should specify...any time I have over 40 hours is overtime which is a little odd with the Gov't. For anyone below a GS-10/Step 1 you get time-and-a-half. For people who are higher than a GS-10/Step 1 your OT is calculated as 1.5 times the hourly rate for a GS-10/Step 1. That is what my OT rate will be until the day that I move up to a GS-12/Step 6 at which point my regular hourly rate will be higher than the 1.5x GS-10 rate so my OT will be my regular hourly rate. I have no idea where they came up with that, but that's what it is.


Can you put this into some sort of graph or table? I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## jeb6294

Dexman PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I should specify...any time I have over 40 hours is overtime which is a little odd with the Gov't. For anyone below a GS-10/Step 1 you get time-and-a-half. For people who are higher than a GS-10/Step 1 your OT is calculated as 1.5 times the hourly rate for a GS-10/Step 1. That is what my OT rate will be until the day that I move up to a GS-12/Step 6 at which point my regular hourly rate will be higher than the 1.5x GS-10 rate so my OT will be my regular hourly rate. I have no idea where they came up with that, but that's what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put this into some sort of graph or table? I have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

The GS grades and steps are just the Govt's fancy way of sorting out the hierarchy....

Just as an example an Engineering Tech would probably be a GS-10. I am a GS-11 Project Engineer, but withe my new job I will be jumping up to a GS-12. The steps are just little increments (there are ten) you can jump up between grades that are pretty much just based on your time in service. When I started I was a GS-11 Step 1, after I had been here for one year I jumped up to a GS-11 Step 2.


----------



## FLBuff PE

jeb6294 said:


> The GS grades and steps are just the Govt's fancy way of sorting out the hierarchy....
> Just as an example an Engineering Tech would probably be a GS-10. I am a GS-11 Project Engineer, but withe my new job I will be jumping up to a GS-12. The steps are just little increments (there are ten) you can jump up between grades that are pretty much just based on your time in service. When I started I was a GS-11 Step 1, after I had been here for one year I jumped up to a GS-11 Step 2.


To quote Lewis Black: "I don't understand your GD number system!"


----------



## Dexman PE

FLBuff PE said:


> To quote Lewis Black: "I don't understand your GD number system!"


+1

Although I now understand why it takes so long for the government to process anything. They're too busy trying to figure out what "step" they're on at that second. "Wait, is it tuesday or wednesday? If it's tuesday then I'm an AC-10 step 3, but wednesday I'm an AC-11 step 5" (AC=ass clown)  &lt;-- sorry, had to say it. AC's the word of the week...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Ass Clown Slater?


----------



## Ble_PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ass Clown Slater?


That's why it was always abbreviated. Duh!


----------



## chaosiscash

In the new job so far I've only been working 40, but I'm hoping as things get busier I can work 50's. I'm paid on the hour, so I wouldn't mind some OT.


----------



## Dleg

Pretty much 40 - state worker. But sometimes when I'm ambitious I'll work 50 or a little more, trying to finish up the resume-stuffer projects. But I am totally exempt from any overtime compensation.


----------



## Dexman PE

Paid for 40, no exceptions.

I work as many hours as needed to complete the work. Some weeks:35hrs, other weeks 60+, but I average 40-45. The office manager doesn't really care as long as 1. the work is done on time/under budget and 2. we average 40 hours. He understands that working 9-5 limits people's ability to get some personal business done (like going to the bank, dentist/doctor visits, etc), and as long as you make-up the time within a week or so, it's all good.


----------



## chaosiscash

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of working for free. My first job out of school was "salary", meaning working weekend outages was uncompensated. I have pretty much vowed never to do that again unless I'm starving.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I told a boss once that, within reason, I would do whatever he wanted so long as I got paid for the time. The company isn't a charitable organization and neither am I.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

chaosiscash said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of working for free. My first job out of school was "salary", meaning working weekend outages was uncompensated. I have pretty much vowed never to do that again unless I'm starving.


My first job was like this too, it didn't bother me much because anything over 4 hours was paid or given comp time. So it really depends on the company.


----------



## MechGuy

I'm about the same as DexMan. I get paid for 40 hrs, no matter how many I put in. If I am traveling alot, that can add up to a 60-70 hr workweek if you count travel time as working. But I usually average around 40-45 hours or so.


----------



## humner

How many hours you work? 35 per week

How many hours do you really work? In the winter 20, mostly paperwork, other 3 seasons 30 hours

For how many hours do you get paid? 35 per week

And this children is why as a government employee, I see the waste first hand. As a Union worker, way too much waste is out there. When I was in private sector, worked 40 hours per week, got paid for 40 hours per week.

Big government=Bad

Small government=Good

Big government with Union= Really Bad


----------



## mizzoueng

*How many hours you work?* 40-60/week

*How many hours do you really work?* 30-40(more during outages)

*For how many hours do you get paid?* 40, I get OT (only paid ST though) if approved but its frowned upon and can be a reason to reduce performance based bonuses.


----------



## rppearso

humner said:


> How many hours you work? 35 per weekHow many hours do you really work? In the winter 20, mostly paperwork, other 3 seasons 30 hours
> 
> For how many hours do you get paid? 35 per week
> 
> And this children is why as a government employee, I see the waste first hand. As a Union worker, way too much waste is out there. When I was in private sector, worked 40 hours per week, got paid for 40 hours per week.
> 
> Big government=Bad
> 
> Small government=Good
> 
> Big government with Union= Really Bad


Yea but its better than slave wages, I dont like waste either but its better than these uncompensated salery postions (unless the salery positions are 100$ an hour for 40 hrs) so that I can average out 60-80$/hr otherwise I would much prefer the protection a union offers, sometimes even if im compensated I just dont want to work more than 40 and I should not be strong armed into that through some enuendo or unsaid threat of not being promoted or what ever other tactic companies use etc. I have never had to take one of these uncompensated salery postions and now that im a PE with 5 years in I never will, so I dodged the bullet on that one. I dont understand some of these hours people work, and you got a BS in engineering why, its suppose to improve your quality of life not degrade it lol. I guess you can take some of these hard knocks out of the ditch digging pit but you cant take the ditch digging out of the hard knock lol.


----------



## Vishal

> uncompensated *salery* postions (unless the *salery* positions are 100$ an hour for 40 hrs)...... I have never had to take one of these uncompensated *salery* postions


You sure it's not "celery"? I am sure with your expertise you can get 100/hour - celery, of course!! :th_rockon:


----------



## Ble_PE

Vishal said:


> uncompensated *salery* postions (unless the *salery* positions are 100$ an hour for 40 hrs)...... I have never had to take one of these uncompensated *salery* postions
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it's not "celery"? I am sure with your expertise you can get 100/hour - celery, of course!! :th_rockon:
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I think of every time he writes that!


----------



## Dexman PE

Ble_PE said:


> Vishal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncompensated *salery* postions (unless the *salery* positions are 100$ an hour for 40 hrs)...... I have never had to take one of these uncompensated *salery* postions
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it's not "celery"? I am sure with your expertise you can get 100/hour - celery, of course!! :th_rockon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what I think of every time he writes that!
Click to expand...

I'm reminded of one of the cartoons my kids watch in the afternoons: The Wonder Pets. At the end of the show when their "missions" are complete, they all finish with a celebratory piece of celery (the characters are a guinea pig, a duckling, and a turtle)...


----------



## rppearso

How do you feed your kids on less than 100k a year, it must be very hard (unless your wife works and makes the same or close to the same as you putting your combined income above 100k, but then the day care would eat you alive unless your mom watchs them but then you are in a very percarious situation relying on 2 jobs and mom just to make ends meet). I struggle just with my condo, student loans and basic bills at 80k a year with no kids. You must live in an area that has a SIGNIFICANTLY lower cost of living.


----------



## Ble_PE

:deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

rppearso said:


> How do you feed your kids on less than 100k a year, it must be very hard (unless your wife works and makes the same or close to the same as you putting your combined income above 100k, but then the day care would eat you alive unless your mom watchs them but then you are in a very percarious situation relying on 2 jobs and mom just to make ends meet). I struggle just with my condo, student loans and basic bills at 80k a year with no kids. You must live in an area that has a SIGNIFICANTLY lower cost of living.


No, you are just living above your means. You seem to be a complete idiot with your money, among other things, so even if you were to find a job making "fatty" money, you'd still have trouble making ends meet.


----------



## Flyer_PE

rppearso said:


> How do you feed your kids on less than 100k a year, it must be very hard (unless your wife works and makes the same or close to the same as you putting your combined income above 100k, but then the day care would eat you alive unless your mom watchs them but then you are in a very percarious situation relying on 2 jobs and mom just to make ends meet). I struggle just with my condo, student loans and basic bills at 80k a year with no kids. You must live in an area that has a SIGNIFICANTLY lower cost of living.


A little advanced math here:

Income = 80k

+Marital Status = Single

+Financial Status = "..struggle just with my condo, student loans and basic bills.."

= Financial acumen roughly equivalent to that of my 5 year old son.


----------



## Supe

rppearso said:


> How do you feed your kids on less than 100k a year, it must be very hard (unless your wife works and makes the same or close to the same as you putting your combined income above 100k, but then the day care would eat you alive unless your mom watchs them but then you are in a very percarious situation relying on 2 jobs and mom just to make ends meet). I struggle just with my condo, student loans and basic bills at 80k a year with no kids. You must live in an area that has a SIGNIFICANTLY lower cost of living.



What kind of toilet paper do you use? Gold leaf?

When I was still making less than $60k a year, I was living comfortably in Houston city limits (8.25% sales tax) paying rent, two car payments, insurance, "fun money", and was still banking close to 40% of what I was making.


----------



## rppearso

Supe said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feed your kids on less than 100k a year, it must be very hard (unless your wife works and makes the same or close to the same as you putting your combined income above 100k, but then the day care would eat you alive unless your mom watchs them but then you are in a very percarious situation relying on 2 jobs and mom just to make ends meet). I struggle just with my condo, student loans and basic bills at 80k a year with no kids. You must live in an area that has a SIGNIFICANTLY lower cost of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of toilet paper do you use? Gold leaf?
> 
> When I was still making less than $60k a year, I was living comfortably in Houston city limits (8.25% sales tax) paying rent, two car payments, insurance, "fun money", and was still banking close to 40% of what I was making.
Click to expand...

How much did you net a month? 2 car payments is like a minimum of 600$ a month possibly 800$/month then rent is about 1000$ a month or more and then utilities are about 400$ a month and food and gas can range from 200-300 to 500 depending on commute. That leaves a little extra to buy a vidio game or go bowling or something but thats about it. Unless your cost of living is way lower than that. The problem is that does not give you 1-2 years of safety net income which is needed in this economy, if you cant make your payments on things for at least a year or have most things paid off like car and house your going to be hurting bad if you loose your job so its more important now more than ever to really make money when you are working because jobs are not that pentiful and if you cant build that safety net your really hosed and then you have another democrat voter.


----------



## Supe

Car payments, plus rent and utilities set me back approximately $19,200 a year. Gas was maybe $120 a month. Add another $150 or so for food. Even after taxes, medical, and 401k contributions, that's still a sizable chunk of change to play with. I sure bought more than some video games...

Also, I'm not too terribly concerned with safety net income. Unless no new power plants, coal, nuclear, co-gen, or otherwise are planned, constructed, or maintained for the next 8 years or so, I'm safely nuzzled into a niche specialty area with plenty of fall backs.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

rppearso said:


> The problem is that does not give you 1-2 years of safety net income which is needed in this economy,


You really have no connection with reality, do you? Most people have a few months (6 months max) safety net, if they have anything at all. Our country as a whole had a negative savings rate for about the last decade, so the majority have a safety net of several thousand dollars worth of debt.

I think most of us have a long-term goal of having house/car/airplane/boat paid off, putting thousands away in retirement savings every month, and having a large "fun money" pool to draw from...but most of us are realistic that this isn't going to be a reality throughout much of our 20s, 30s, or even 40s or 50s. You seem to be under the illusion that this shit just happens because you have a fancy degree.

My fingers just needed some exercise. I know none of this is going to make it through your thick skull.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Hookers and blow?


Am I that easy to read?


----------



## Dexman PE

&lt;-- has 2 kids, 2 car payments, a house payment, student loans for 3 degrees (my wife has to BS's).

We live very comfortably in a city which I have shown in another thread that has a cost of living HIGHER than Anchorage...

Sounds like you need to cut back on the hookers and blow.


----------



## MechGuy

wilheldp_PE said:


> *You seem to be a complete idiot* with your money, among other things, so even if you were to find a job making "fatty" money, you'd still have trouble making ends meet.


Wil -- you hit the nail on the head. What a Maroon.


----------



## mizzoueng

&lt;---- has 2 car payments, 1 kid, lots of student loans, house, toys and could get by on my salary if I had a 3% raise. I only make a little over 60K too.


----------



## rppearso

What kind of toys have you all been able to buy? I bought a zelda video game lol. Of course I have been paying out for all the PE books, exam fees and my continuing education class as well as making balloon payments on my student loans to pay off 23k in the last year.


----------



## Supe

At the time, a new race motor for my drag car, some high-end components to build my new speakers, new TV, some furniture, etc etc.


----------



## Dexman PE

rppearso said:


> What kind of toys have you all been able to buy?


A boob job for my wife, a trip to Vegas in June, a new custom dual monitor computer...

Or are you talking for the kids? In that case, pretty much anything they ask for (we COULD buy them, but usually don't unless they earn it).


----------



## Bean PE

I'm at work 40 a week, no more no less, though there will probably be some OT (at time and a half) over the summer. After being abused at my last job (minimum 55 hours, frequent Saturdays, occasional Sundays with the promise of a huge bonus that never happened) I won't work for free again, though if I got paid the fatty money I'd consider a few extra hours here and there.


----------



## ChemORME

Dexman PE said:


> Paid for 40, no exceptions.
> I work as many hours as needed to complete the work. Some weeks:35hrs, other weeks 60+, but I average 40-45. The office manager doesn't really care as long as 1. the work is done on time/under budget and 2. we average 40 hours. He understands that working 9-5 limits people's ability to get some personal business done (like going to the bank, dentist/doctor visits, etc), and as long as you make-up the time within a week or so, it's all good.


+1 Basically "get the job done" - may mean I'm in all weekend, but the next week I'm off two days...it all balances.


----------



## engineergurl

Work usually between 40 and 50 hours a week

Actually work between 40 and 50 hours a week

I get paid for 40, no overtime, no comp time, no flex time and no benefits except 160 hours off each year weather it is sick time, time for an appointment or vacation time... it's all just leave time...

I do get my miles check on a monthly basis for using my personal truck for work, but do not get compensated for the use of my personal cell phone. I also am responsible for providing my own PPE except the first hard hat that was issued to me when I started and the majority of my office supplies are ones I've purchased myself except the computer and a field notebook.

Watercooler talk is frowned upon and if it's a problem it could cost you your position so that actually doesn't happen much, most websites are blocked from our computers so other then checking a bank balance and the weather there is no "wasting time" there. If you are not working by 7:30 am and have logged off you computer before 4:00 then it's usually noted and something will be said. I expect that eventually people will start being scrutinized for the use of smart phones, so I've been limiting my facebook posts and txt messages during the day to head that one off.

Chit-chat does occur on job-sites but usually as we are walking and preforming inspections... and usually is about hunting and fishing or peoples families and how they are doing.

We manage two house payments, two sets of utilities, one very high car payment (gotta keep those loans to less then 36 months!), my student loans, constant renovations on the houses and some months it is tight... we also both commute a total of about 60 miles a day each (round trip) and hence spend quite a bit on gas (personally I put in about $60 every three or four days, but am using the truck for work too)... we don't go out a lot, but do manage to fly home about once a year as a vacation and are able to purchase nice things if we plan for them and very rarely use the credit cards unless it's an emergency. Both our incomes total less then $100k so I don't think we are doing all that bad.


----------



## Supe

engineergurl said:


> Work usually between 40 and 50 hours a weekActually work between 40 and 50 hours a week
> 
> I get paid for 40, no overtime, no comp time, no flex time and no benefits except 160 hours off each year weather it is sick time, time for an appointment or vacation time... it's all just leave time...
> 
> I do get my miles check on a monthly basis for using my personal truck for work, but do not get compensated for the use of my personal cell phone. I also am responsible for providing my own PPE except the first hard hat that was issued to me when I started and the majority of my office supplies are ones I've purchased myself except the computer and a field notebook.
> 
> Watercooler talk is frowned upon and if it's a problem it could cost you your position so that actually doesn't happen much, most websites are blocked from our computers so other then checking a bank balance and the weather there is no "wasting time" there. If you are not working by 7:30 am and have logged off you computer before 4:00 then it's usually noted and something will be said. I expect that eventually people will start being scrutinized for the use of smart phones, so I've been limiting my facebook posts and txt messages during the day to head that one off.
> 
> Chit-chat does occur on job-sites but usually as we are walking and preforming inspections... and usually is about hunting and fishing or peoples families and how they are doing.
> 
> We manage two house payments, two sets of utilities, one very high car payment (gotta keep those loans to less then 36 months!), my student loans, constant renovations on the houses and some months it is tight... we also both commute a total of about 60 miles a day each (round trip) and hence spend quite a bit on gas (personally I put in about $60 every three or four days, but am using the truck for work too)... we don't go out a lot, but do manage to fly home about once a year as a vacation and are able to purchase nice things if we plan for them and very rarely use the credit cards unless it's an emergency. Both our incomes total less then $100k so I don't think we are doing all that bad.



Is your supervisor's name Adolf?


----------



## engineergurl

Supe said:


> Is your supervisor's name Adolf?


I guess when I take a step back and look at that, it does seem kinda stinky, huh? But it is work... We do usually get our "59's" for holiday weekends... something to look forward to!


----------



## TBSS

ChemORME said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paid for 40, no exceptions.
> I work as many hours as needed to complete the work. Some weeks:35hrs, other weeks 60+, but I average 40-45. The office manager doesn't really care as long as 1. the work is done on time/under budget and 2. we average 40 hours. He understands that working 9-5 limits people's ability to get some personal business done (like going to the bank, dentist/doctor visits, etc), and as long as you make-up the time within a week or so, it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Basically "get the job done" - may mean I'm in all weekend, but the next week I'm off two days...it all balances.
Click to expand...

Same for me except that I am not allowed to put in less than 40 without using vacation time. I'm also not allowed to put in less than 8 per day without using vacation time. No flex time here. Anything over 40 hours does not earn extra pay, flex time, recgonition, anything. The best is when I work 4-10's and need to leave early the 5th day and have to use vacation to cover the hours for that day. So, if I work 7 hours that 5th day I need to use 1 hour vacation even though I've already worked 47 hours that week.

Yes, I know, I'm a moron. With twins, daycare, mortgage, car payments, etc... I just haven't had the courage to get my ass out of here.


----------



## jeb6294

Now that I am in Afghanistan my work week is officially 65 hours:

Saturday to Thursday =&gt; 0700 - 1730

Fridays (Afghans weekend) =&gt; 0800 - 1300

So we get a minimum of 25 hours of OT per week. I've only been here for a couple days so that's what I'm doing right now but once I start getting a little settled in then I hear it's not unusual to get more than that. We're in the middle of Afghanistan, what else are we gonna do?


----------



## ironman

engineergurl said:


> Work usually between 40 and 50 hours a weekActually work between 40 and 50 hours a week
> 
> I get paid for 40, no overtime, no comp time, no flex time and no benefits except 160 hours off each year weather it is sick time, time for an appointment or vacation time... it's all just leave time...
> 
> I do get my miles check on a monthly basis for using my personal truck for work, but do not get compensated for the use of my personal cell phone. I also am responsible for providing my own PPE except the first hard hat that was issued to me when I started and the majority of my office supplies are ones I've purchased myself except the computer and a field notebook.
> 
> Watercooler talk is frowned upon and if it's a problem it could cost you your position so that actually doesn't happen much, most websites are blocked from our computers so other then checking a bank balance and the weather there is no "wasting time" there. If you are not working by 7:30 am and have logged off you computer before 4:00 then it's usually noted and something will be said. I expect that eventually people will start being scrutinized for the use of smart phones, so I've been limiting my facebook posts and txt messages during the day to head that one off.
> 
> Chit-chat does occur on job-sites but usually as we are walking and preforming inspections... and usually is about hunting and fishing or peoples families and how they are doing.
> 
> We manage two house payments, two sets of utilities, one very high car payment (gotta keep those loans to less then 36 months!), my student loans, constant renovations on the houses and some months it is tight... we also both commute a total of about 60 miles a day each (round trip) and hence spend quite a bit on gas (personally I put in about $60 every three or four days, but am using the truck for work too)... we don't go out a lot, but do manage to fly home about once a year as a vacation and are able to purchase nice things if we plan for them and very rarely use the credit cards unless it's an emergency. Both our incomes total less then $100k so I don't think we are doing all that bad.


Unless you are in the uber high 6 figure range for your salery positon (like 150-160k +) I would get your debt paid off and sell your house and move in with parent and quit and look for a new job, a job like that will litterally kill you over a career. If I had a job like that I would not even wait until I have another job lined up, as long as I had a plan to bring my bills to nearly 0 and build a small savings I would be gone. I remember my very first job was like this and someone came and talked to me for checking my yahoo email, I made it there 2 months and had another job a week later.


----------



## blaxabbath

jeb6294 said:


> Now that I am in Afghanistan my work week is officially 65 hours:Saturday to Thursday =&gt; 0700 - 1730
> 
> Fridays (Afghans weekend) =&gt; 0800 - 1300
> 
> So we get a minimum of 25 hours of OT per week. I've only been here for a couple days so that's what I'm doing right now but once I start getting a little settled in then I hear it's not unusual to get more than that. We're in the middle of Afghanistan, what else are we gonna do?


What are you doing out in Afghanistan, if I may ask? I was HUMINT over there in 04-05, got my EIT, and have since started working for a contractor as a project engineer. I like the work but not the company but the job market is tough so I'm considering heading back for some of those infamous contractor salaries that can be picked up in AF.


----------



## jeb6294

blaxabbath said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I am in Afghanistan my work week is officially 65 hours:Saturday to Thursday =&gt; 0700 - 1730
> 
> Fridays (Afghans weekend) =&gt; 0800 - 1300
> 
> So we get a minimum of 25 hours of OT per week. I've only been here for a couple days so that's what I'm doing right now but once I start getting a little settled in then I hear it's not unusual to get more than that. We're in the middle of Afghanistan, what else are we gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing out in Afghanistan, if I may ask? I was HUMINT over there in 04-05, got my EIT, and have since started working for a contractor as a project engineer. I like the work but not the company but the job market is tough so I'm considering heading back for some of those infamous contractor salaries that can be picked up in AF.
Click to expand...

I am a Project Engineer with the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers at Bagram AF. There were a few guys that came through the training with me who came over as Schedule A's (from what I got, contractors working for the USACE) who seem to like it.


----------



## Roy T.

ironman said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work usually between 40 and 50 hours a weekActually work between 40 and 50 hours a week
> 
> I get paid for 40, no overtime, no comp time, no flex time and no benefits except 160 hours off each year weather it is sick time, time for an appointment or vacation time... it's all just leave time...
> 
> I do get my miles check on a monthly basis for using my personal truck for work, but do not get compensated for the use of my personal cell phone. I also am responsible for providing my own PPE except the first hard hat that was issued to me when I started and the majority of my office supplies are ones I've purchased myself except the computer and a field notebook.
> 
> Watercooler talk is frowned upon and if it's a problem it could cost you your position so that actually doesn't happen much, most websites are blocked from our computers so other then checking a bank balance and the weather there is no "wasting time" there. If you are not working by 7:30 am and have logged off you computer before 4:00 then it's usually noted and something will be said. I expect that eventually people will start being scrutinized for the use of smart phones, so I've been limiting my facebook posts and txt messages during the day to head that one off.
> 
> Chit-chat does occur on job-sites but usually as we are walking and preforming inspections... and usually is about hunting and fishing or peoples families and how they are doing.
> 
> We manage two house payments, two sets of utilities, one very high car payment (gotta keep those loans to less then 36 months!), my student loans, constant renovations on the houses and some months it is tight... we also both commute a total of about 60 miles a day each (round trip) and hence spend quite a bit on gas (personally I put in about $60 every three or four days, but am using the truck for work too)... we don't go out a lot, but do manage to fly home about once a year as a vacation and are able to purchase nice things if we plan for them and very rarely use the credit cards unless it's an emergency. Both our incomes total less then $100k so I don't think we are doing all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are in the uber high 6 figure range for your salery positon (like 150-160k +) I would get your debt paid off and sell your house and move in with parent and quit and look for a new job, a job like that will litterally kill you over a career. If I had a job like that I would not even wait until I have another job lined up, as long as I had a plan to bring my bills to nearly 0 and build a small savings I would be gone. I remember my very first job was like this and someone came and talked to me for checking my yahoo email, I made it there 2 months and had another job a week later.
Click to expand...

good lord that is brutal. sounds like a concentration camp. agreed completely, if that were my only option - i'd bag groceries for a living and walk away from the loans. life is short man.


----------



## EDISON_NY

average : 60 hours / week :brickwall:


----------



## geypo

my average work hours is 50 hrs/wk with some flexibility.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I question the results of this poll because no one has yet admitted to being insane.


----------



## FLBuff PE

We're here, aren't we?


----------



## Supe

Definitely going to be in the 60+ category for a while.


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy

Roy T. said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work usually between 40 and 50 hours a weekActually work between 40 and 50 hours a week
> 
> I get paid for 40, no overtime, no comp time, no flex time and no benefits except 160 hours off each year weather it is sick time, time for an appointment or vacation time... it's all just leave time...
> 
> I do get my miles check on a monthly basis for using my personal truck for work, but do not get compensated for the use of my personal cell phone. I also am responsible for providing my own PPE except the first hard hat that was issued to me when I started and the majority of my office supplies are ones I've purchased myself except the computer and a field notebook.
> 
> Watercooler talk is frowned upon and if it's a problem it could cost you your position so that actually doesn't happen much, most websites are blocked from our computers so other then checking a bank balance and the weather there is no "wasting time" there. If you are not working by 7:30 am and have logged off you computer before 4:00 then it's usually noted and something will be said. I expect that eventually people will start being scrutinized for the use of smart phones, so I've been limiting my facebook posts and txt messages during the day to head that one off.
> 
> Chit-chat does occur on job-sites but usually as we are walking and preforming inspections... and usually is about hunting and fishing or peoples families and how they are doing.
> 
> We manage two house payments, two sets of utilities, one very high car payment (gotta keep those loans to less then 36 months!), my student loans, constant renovations on the houses and some months it is tight... we also both commute a total of about 60 miles a day each (round trip) and hence spend quite a bit on gas (personally I put in about $60 every three or four days, but am using the truck for work too)... we don't go out a lot, but do manage to fly home about once a year as a vacation and are able to purchase nice things if we plan for them and very rarely use the credit cards unless it's an emergency. Both our incomes total less then $100k so I don't think we are doing all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are in the uber high 6 figure range for your salery positon (like 150-160k +) I would get your debt paid off and sell your house and move in with parent and quit and look for a new job, a job like that will litterally kill you over a career. If I had a job like that I would not even wait until I have another job lined up, as long as I had a plan to bring my bills to nearly 0 and build a small savings I would be gone. I remember my very first job was like this and someone came and talked to me for checking my yahoo email, I made it there 2 months and had another job a week later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good lord that is brutal. sounds like a concentration camp. agreed completely, if that were my only option - i'd bag groceries for a living and walk away from the loans. life is short man.
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Doing the math on a 55 hour week (which many more people are saying they work regularly), supposing an hour lunch and hour dinner means that the work day would be 8-9 M-F, or the standard 8-5 with no weekend. Family, friends and health all take a back seat when folks are working those hours and even if you make the big bucks you'll be in the grave from Karoshi before you can enjoy retirement. Life is indeed too short and I've never heard an old-timer lamenting that they didn't work enough in their youth.


----------



## engineergurl

GroesbeckEE said:


> Roy T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ironman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work usually between 40 and 50 hours a weekActually work between 40 and 50 hours a week
> 
> I get paid for 40, no overtime, no comp time, no flex time and no benefits except 160 hours off each year weather it is sick time, time for an appointment or vacation time... it's all just leave time...
> 
> I do get my miles check on a monthly basis for using my personal truck for work, but do not get compensated for the use of my personal cell phone. I also am responsible for providing my own PPE except the first hard hat that was issued to me when I started and the majority of my office supplies are ones I've purchased myself except the computer and a field notebook.
> 
> Watercooler talk is frowned upon and if it's a problem it could cost you your position so that actually doesn't happen much, most websites are blocked from our computers so other then checking a bank balance and the weather there is no "wasting time" there. If you are not working by 7:30 am and have logged off you computer before 4:00 then it's usually noted and something will be said. I expect that eventually people will start being scrutinized for the use of smart phones, so I've been limiting my facebook posts and txt messages during the day to head that one off.
> 
> Chit-chat does occur on job-sites but usually as we are walking and preforming inspections... and usually is about hunting and fishing or peoples families and how they are doing.
> 
> We manage two house payments, two sets of utilities, one very high car payment (gotta keep those loans to less then 36 months!), my student loans, constant renovations on the houses and some months it is tight... we also both commute a total of about 60 miles a day each (round trip) and hence spend quite a bit on gas (personally I put in about $60 every three or four days, but am using the truck for work too)... we don't go out a lot, but do manage to fly home about once a year as a vacation and are able to purchase nice things if we plan for them and very rarely use the credit cards unless it's an emergency. Both our incomes total less then $100k so I don't think we are doing all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are in the uber high 6 figure range for your salery positon (like 150-160k +) I would get your debt paid off and sell your house and move in with parent and quit and look for a new job, a job like that will litterally kill you over a career. If I had a job like that I would not even wait until I have another job lined up, as long as I had a plan to bring my bills to nearly 0 and build a small savings I would be gone. I remember my very first job was like this and someone came and talked to me for checking my yahoo email, I made it there 2 months and had another job a week later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good lord that is brutal. sounds like a concentration camp. agreed completely, if that were my only option - i'd bag groceries for a living and walk away from the loans. life is short man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't agree more. Doing the math on a 55 hour week (which many more people are saying they work regularly), supposing an hour lunch and hour dinner means that the work day would be 8-9 M-F, or the standard 8-5 with no weekend. Family, friends and health all take a back seat when folks are working those hours and even if you make the big bucks you'll be in the grave from Karoshi before you can enjoy retirement. Life is indeed too short and I've never heard an old-timer lamenting that they didn't work enough in their youth.
Click to expand...

Not all govt jobs are fun... BRAC has a deadline and maybe we will rest after...I guess if I could re-take the poll things have changed... since I got the promotion... I leave work at 4 just so i can take the dogs out (we got a 45 min commute to our house from where we work)... get back to work by 5:30 and have been working until 10 or so. The hubby has been great by cooking dinners and doing chores around the house, but I am slightly worried as he is leaving for Drill Sgt school in a week or so... I am hopeful that they will hire someone to replace me or one of the other people that have left cause i'm still doing my old job while doing my new job and covering for the inspector they got rid of about a week before my promotion... but until then I will keep on keeping on.... as long as we can juggle the two houses and the bills i will work until i drop. But... let us serve as a reminder... military familys don't skate on ice... and no i am not even near the 6 figure range... like i said, combined income for an E-6 Army and mine... we are under 100k...

Edit: i work 7:30 to 4:00 and usually work thru lunch to get things done, but we are alloted 30 min


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy

engineergurl said:


> GroesbeckEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ironman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work usually between 40 and 50 hours a weekActually work between 40 and 50 hours a week
> 
> I get paid for 40, no overtime, no comp time, no flex time and no benefits except 160 hours off each year weather it is sick time, time for an appointment or vacation time... it's all just leave time...
> 
> I do get my miles check on a monthly basis for using my personal truck for work, but do not get compensated for the use of my personal cell phone. I also am responsible for providing my own PPE except the first hard hat that was issued to me when I started and the majority of my office supplies are ones I've purchased myself except the computer and a field notebook.
> 
> Watercooler talk is frowned upon and if it's a problem it could cost you your position so that actually doesn't happen much, most websites are blocked from our computers so other then checking a bank balance and the weather there is no "wasting time" there. If you are not working by 7:30 am and have logged off you computer before 4:00 then it's usually noted and something will be said. I expect that eventually people will start being scrutinized for the use of smart phones, so I've been limiting my facebook posts and txt messages during the day to head that one off.
> 
> Chit-chat does occur on job-sites but usually as we are walking and preforming inspections... and usually is about hunting and fishing or peoples families and how they are doing.
> 
> We manage two house payments, two sets of utilities, one very high car payment (gotta keep those loans to less then 36 months!), my student loans, constant renovations on the houses and some months it is tight... we also both commute a total of about 60 miles a day each (round trip) and hence spend quite a bit on gas (personally I put in about $60 every three or four days, but am using the truck for work too)... we don't go out a lot, but do manage to fly home about once a year as a vacation and are able to purchase nice things if we plan for them and very rarely use the credit cards unless it's an emergency. Both our incomes total less then $100k so I don't think we are doing all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are in the uber high 6 figure range for your salery positon (like 150-160k +) I would get your debt paid off and sell your house and move in with parent and quit and look for a new job, a job like that will litterally kill you over a career. If I had a job like that I would not even wait until I have another job lined up, as long as I had a plan to bring my bills to nearly 0 and build a small savings I would be gone. I remember my very first job was like this and someone came and talked to me for checking my yahoo email, I made it there 2 months and had another job a week later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good lord that is brutal. sounds like a concentration camp. agreed completely, if that were my only option - i'd bag groceries for a living and walk away from the loans. life is short man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't agree more. Doing the math on a 55 hour week (which many more people are saying they work regularly), supposing an hour lunch and hour dinner means that the work day would be 8-9 M-F, or the standard 8-5 with no weekend. Family, friends and health all take a back seat when folks are working those hours and even if you make the big bucks you'll be in the grave from Karoshi before you can enjoy retirement. Life is indeed too short and I've never heard an old-timer lamenting that they didn't work enough in their youth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all govt jobs are fun... BRAC has a deadline and maybe we will rest after...I guess if I could re-take the poll things have changed... since I got the promotion... I leave work at 4 just so i can take the dogs out (we got a 45 min commute to our house from where we work)... get back to work by 5:30 and have been working until 10 or so. The hubby has been great by cooking dinners and doing chores around the house, but I am slightly worried as he is leaving for Drill Sgt school in a week or so... I am hopeful that they will hire someone to replace me or one of the other people that have left cause i'm still doing my old job while doing my new job and covering for the inspector they got rid of about a week before my promotion... but until then I will keep on keeping on.... as long as we can juggle the two houses and the bills i will work until i drop. But... let us serve as a reminder... military familys don't skate on ice... and no i am not even near the 6 figure range... like i said, combined income for an E-6 Army and mine... we are under 100k...
> 
> Edit: i work 7:30 to 4:00 and usually work thru lunch to get things done, but we are alloted 30 min
Click to expand...

All that would break me, and in under one year I might add. Longer hours aren't bad for short periods of time, but the little things (no reading the news at lunch, flex time, micromanagement, etc.) would bother me to no end. I hope that things work out for you as your work situation is the very definition of roughing it.


----------



## jeb6294

There's no way you could hack it over here then...

0630 - 1800 Saturday thru Thursday

0700 - 1200 Friday (our one "off" day)

That is 24/7, 365 (except our 4 holidays during the year and 3 2-week R&amp;R's)


----------



## engineergurl

I am still going... WOOT!

Put in 72 hours this week, and I am done. All I gotta do is get through Septemember... we are counting down the TIME!!!


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy

jeb6294 said:


> There's no way you could hack it over here then...
> 0630 - 1800 Saturday thru Thursday
> 
> 0700 - 1200 Friday (our one "off" day)
> 
> That is 24/7, 365 (except our 4 holidays during the year and 3 2-week R&amp;R's)


I would argue to what end...Surely, there is more to life than work, but to each his own. As for not hacking it, you're right, but the difference is that I would never attempt hours like that in the first place. Anyway, I'm still amazed at those who have that kind of dedication and work ethic: I salute you. Seeing it is you are from Cincinnati as well, you must be one of those St. Xavier boys . We've been trying to match them for years (Lasalle grad myself).


----------



## jeb6294

To the end that my last bi-weekly paycheck hit five figures...makes for a long day, but they pay us well to be 8,000 miles from home. I actually went to school out in the stix, Clermont Northeastern, probably never heard of it.


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy

jeb6294 said:


> To the end that my last bi-weekly paycheck hit five figures...makes for a long day, but they pay us well to be 8,000 miles from home. I actually went to school out in the stix, Clermont Northeastern, probably never heard of it.


Nice! That is a whopper of a paycheck. Actually, I have heard of CNE. They had a high-jumper that was incredible (6'7" PR). His name was Cutler, I think.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Goesbeck, if you haven't figured it out yet, jeb is serving as a civilian in the desert somewhere (Afghanistan, I think). If he wasn't working those hours, it's not like he'd be spending quality time with his family.


----------



## jeb6294

wilheldp_PE said:


> Goesbeck, if you haven't figured it out yet, jeb is serving as a civilian in the desert somewhere (Afghanistan, I think). If he wasn't working those hours, it's not like he'd be spending quality time with his family.


Yep, Bagram, Afghanistan since beginning of July and going to the middle of July. So for the record, come July, I'll be back to a regular 40-hour work week and a normal paycheck again.

Sounds like they are in need of Project Engineers over here if anyone is interested. You can always come over as a Schedule A (contractor working for the Corps) so you don't necessarily have to be a USACE employee


----------



## James3AE

probably close to 45 hours a week, though i try to keep it at 40. I have a 2 hour commute on either end of the work day. I'd be willing to do more OT (when it's available) if i didn't have that to contend with.


----------



## PsychoNumber1

ever since furloughs ended in CA, i've been consistent with the 40 hr work week.


----------



## willsee

40-60

Just depends on deadlines and what's going on


----------



## Peter Gibbons

I'd say in a given week I probably only do about fifteen minutes of real, actual, work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

With the current job, I hold steady in the 40-45 hour/week range. Its nice being able to "walk away" from the job once I shut things down for the day.


----------



## pbrme

My first gig out of college (6+ yrs) was salary w/ ot &amp; beni's/bonus, pretty close to national rates. This eventually turned into salary exempt, and I'd average 40+ hours in an attempt to appear valuable. Looking back, this felt like a ratrace.

Now I'm a contract engineer, I get pad for the hours I work and none for holidays/sick/vaca etc. no 401k, no insurance, no bonus. One flat rate for the hours I put in a normal 40, and OT gets paid if approved. This is nice for me, and feels more chill. In my case, I figure what all the $-extras-$ are worth to compare it to the previous level of compensation I'm used to. Avg work wk = 35hrs, bi-weekly pay, 8-9's and an 8 schedule, which gives me everyother friday off.

As was said earlier, "to each their own" and this works for me.


----------



## BakerEngine

31 to 40 fits me perfectly !!!


----------



## Jacob_PE

BakerEngine said:


> 31 to 40 fits me perfectly !!!


I'm a 40 - 45 hours a week salary guy. When I pass the October exam and get my PE raise I'm going to shoot for a consistent 50 so that projects with my name attached will have gotten a bit more attention.


----------



## tmacier

I think that the hours ones spends working may be dependent on where they are in life.

In my 20's and early 30's I was very focused on my career doing whatevery it took to get the job done.

10-12 hour days, weekends, holidays, ect...... It was very rewarding to complete these projects and I enjoyed being viewed as a person "who made it happen".

I had my first child at 36 and second at 38, I can't get home from work fast enough now to spend time with them.

I find myself in the office for a strict eight unless something crazy is going on.

I do some work at home, either from my cell of my computer.

I am not a number crunching engineer and my time is rarely billable, I just make schedules and work to anticipate were the tight spots are.

To the kid about income and living: I found in life if you make 50 grand, you spend it but make it work - if you make 100 grand, you spend it and make it work - if you make 150 grand, you spend it and make it work....... enjoy where you are in life and dont become consumed on where you are not.

Good luck

Tim


----------



## engineergurl

figured I would at least post an update... I'm down to 40 hours, mostly office work, have a very relaxing pace and now that the stress level is down in the office, so are most of the restrictions... although, now we are all having to justify our positions with budget cuts, it's still good....


----------



## aneesu786

too many


----------



## Boomer01 PE

I work at a small consulting firm. There isn't much stress and everyone is laid back. We all work exactly 40 hours/week. We work 9 hour days M-Thur and get off at noon on Friday. I'm pretty fortunate.


----------



## ventilator

We work by billable hours so when there are a lot of jobs going on I can be working 50-60 a week. During those times 95% of that time is actual work, 5% BS to keep sane.

When things slow down and not a lot of jobs going on they let us bill 40 hours even though prob. only 20 hours is actual work. During these times though it is kind of understood that if you have to work late one week because a job comes in or you get a call out you still don't bill over 40 as a courtesy thing.

Overall I can usually handle all my work in 40-45 hours, usually only bill 40.


----------



## Calvin Mortley

I work as many hours a week as it takes to get the jobs done. If it's 40 hours or 80 hours


----------



## jeb6294

Calvin Mortley said:


> I work as many hours a week as it takes to get the jobs done. If it's 40 hours or 80 hours


Somebody's boss must have joined the board....


----------



## Jaylaw_PE

Bean PE said:


> I'm at work 40 a week, no more no less, though there will probably be some OT (at time and a half) over the summer. After being abused at my last job (minimum 55 hours, frequent Saturdays, occasional Sundays with the promise of a huge bonus that never happened) I won't work for free again, though if I got paid the fatty money I'd consider a few extra hours here and there.


Did you work at my old company? haha.

I just quit a job in chicago where i did that. i worked 55-60 hours a week on average (in the summer more like 70). I had a HORRIBLE base salary, and i was promised bonuses at the end of each year. the first year i got a small one, the second year i got a BIG one, and then in year 3, 4 and 5, ZIP.

thats when i bailed. my wife got a great job offer in KC and we went for it. Happened to coincide with both of us finishing grad school and now im working a job that is 40 hours and pays me even a bit more than i made the year i got the huge bonus. only been here a couple weeks, but so far so good.


----------



## Jayman_PE

*How many hours you work?* 70-80 hrs/week

*How many hours do you really work?* 70-80 hrs/week

*For how many hours do you get paid?* Salaried. But it's made up for when bonus time crops up.


----------



## JoeBoone82

Jayman_PE said:


> *For how many hours do you get paid?* Salaried. But it's made up for when bonus time crops up.


Jayman, this brings up what should become another poll. How many people get paid overtime and/or get bonuses. Younger engineers here get their straight hourly pay for anything over 40. A couple of years licensure, on average, is when you get to the level on the career ladder where there is no longer any overtime pay. Just salary, and work as much as needed to get the projects finished. I currently still get straight time for my overtime hours, not sure if they are related in some way, but I've also never seen a bonus check or anything like that. Maybe when they take away the overtime pay, a portion of that comes back at the end of the year in some type of bonus.

What about you all?


----------



## mizzoueng

Since the last time I posted on here, I am in the office again, but the hours have been cranked up. In my last performance review I asked for more responsibility and to be put on some design projects in an assistant or lead mechanical role. I got my wish, since the start of the year I am the lead engineer on a 2MW back pressure turbine project and the assistant on a dual 650,000 lb/hr deaerator project. I have Ben putting in 60+ hour weeks, not really charging OT, trying to maintain budget.


----------



## rrui00

Around 42


----------



## Exception Collection

35-60, depending on how busy we are. #1 rule is "don't get burned out". #2 rule is "get everything done". #3 rule is "try to be available for clients".

We get paid hourly, and get 1.5x for overtime. I'll have almost 20 hours of overtime racked up by the end of the week this week, but my typical is 40 hours plus or minus 2-3 hours.


----------



## ecruz010

No OT pay here. But I still somehow find myself working 50-60 every week...


----------



## Supe

Looking like a solid 60 for the next 18 months or so. Straight time OT only, with quite a bit of overseas travel its looking like.


----------



## Supe

76 hours this past week. Getting tired of this shit.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> 76 hours this past week. Getting tired of this shit.


Dude, you're going to burn out if you keep that up....


----------



## NJmike PE

about 48 hours a week.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I shoot for 39 hr a week.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 76 hours this past week. Getting tired of this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're going to burn out if you keep that up....
Click to expand...



Way past that point. Our management needs to pull its head out of its own ass.


----------



## Supe

The shitty part was that it was supposed to be a four day weekend, that turned into half of Monday off and that's it. Everyone here is in deep shit with their families/SO's based on the hours we're putting in, and the fact that we're working even when we're not at work.


----------



## essellsee

40-55 hrs/wk, hourly, consulting engineering firm. Have to constantly tell my wife it's an "opportunity". I wouldn't even dream of asking for overtime pay from management.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

40 hours is the norm. However, we get paid straight time for anything over 40.


----------



## maryannette

I work 40 hours in 4 days each week. Love my days off.


----------



## Road Guy

2 f'n many


----------



## Supe

Dropped down a bit. Holding steady at around 55 hrs/week. Usually 6:30 - 6:30 or 7, and then duck out at normal time on Fridays unless my damn contractors grab me on the way out.


----------



## CalEngr17

Work anywhere between 45 and 60 hours a week...sometimes approaching 70 but rarely. We get paid hourly which is nice, get paid for every hour we work.


----------



## Supe

Back into the 60-70 hrs/wk routine until August at least.


----------

